# Ladies with skintone NC25/NW25-NC30/NW30 only!



## LaVixxen (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want to buy a lot of things next weekend and I want to know what colors look best on our skintone. Including eye shadows,blushes,bronzer,highlight,contour,lip liner,lipgloss,lipstick and etc...lol sorry if thats too much to ask


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaVixxen* 

 
_Hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to buy a lot of things next weekend and I want to know what colors look best on our skintone. Including eye shadows,blushes,bronzer,highlight,contour,lip liner,lipgloss,lipstick and etc...lol sorry if thats too much to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hey, though thats quite a lot of products and it also depends what looks and colors you like to wear I'll pick some of my favorites. (My skintone is really neutral so I go between NC and NW during different parts of the year. Most of the time I'm NC25.)


Eyeshadows: 

Neutral-
Print (everyone should have this dark charcoal gray!)
Soft Brown (great blending shade)
Woodwinked (light bronze) 
Dazzlelight (beautiful gold/pinkish highlight)

Colors/Brights-
Gorgeous gold (lime gold, so pretty on our skintone)
Deep truth (dark blue with shimmer great for brown eyes)
Sketch (reddish plum with shimmer)
Nocturnelle (frost purple, one of my faves)
All that glitters (gold with pink undertones)
Electric Eel (bright electric blue) 

Blushes/Bronzer:
Springsheen (dupe for NARS orgasm but a little softer)
Blushbaby (neutral matte pink)
Pink Swoon (baby pink)
Sunbasque (Peachish tan)
Golden Bronzer (satin finish)

Highlight/Contour: 
Soft and Gentle MSF
Harmony (brown contour)
Strada (graying contour, this looks more natural)

Lipliner:
Subculture (light nude)
Spice (brownish nude)

Lipstick/Lipgloss:
Russian Red l/s(brickish red)
Modesty cremesheen l/s(neutral pink)
Hug Me l/s(nude pink)
Rebel l/s(pinkish purple)
Love Nectar l/g (peachy pink)
Florabundance l/g (neutral peach)
Ample Pink (perfect pink on EVERYONE! lol)
Beaux (cinnamon)
Flashmode (bright pink)

There's quite a list, but that way you can choose which looks you're going for. Hope that helps!


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Hey, though thats quite a lot of products and it also depends what looks and colors you like to wear I'll pick some of my favorites. (My skintone is really neutral so I go between NC and NW during different parts of the year. Most of the time I'm NC25.)


Eyeshadows: 

Neutral-
Print (everyone should have this dark charcoal gray!)
Soft Brown (great blending shade)
Woodwinked (light bronze) 
Dazzlelight (beautiful gold/pinkish highlight)

Colors/Brights-
Gorgeous gold (lime gold, so pretty on our skintone)
Deep truth (dark blue with shimmer great for brown eyes)
Sketch (reddish plum with shimmer)
Nocturnelle (frost purple, one of my faves)
All that glitters (gold with pink undertones)
Electric Eel (bright electric blue) 

Blushes/Bronzer:
Springsheen (dupe for NARS orgasm but a little softer)
Blushbaby (neutral matte pink)
Pink Swoon (baby pink)
Sunbasque (Peachish tan)
Golden Bronzer (satin finish)

Highlight/Contour: 
Soft and Gentle MSF
Harmony (brown contour)
Strada (graying contour, this looks more natural)

Lipliner:
Subculture (light nude)
Spice (brownish nude)

Lipstick/Lipgloss:
Russian Red l/s(brickish red)
Modesty cremesheen l/s(neutral pink)
Hug Me l/s(nude pink)
Rebel l/s(pinkish purple)
Love Nectar l/g (peachy pink)
Florabundance l/g (neutral peach)
Ample Pink (perfect pink on EVERYONE! lol)
Beaux (cinnamon)
Flashmode (bright pink)

There's quite a list, but that way you can choose which looks you're going for. Hope that helps!_

 







 im so excited thanks love! I really appreciate it! I also have the same problem you do my skin undertone is neutral. I use NC and NW depending on the weather. Right now im using NC30 because I came from vacation recently but before then I was using NC25. I like both natural and colorful colors. It all depends on my mood i guess ;p If you have any more suggestions let me know.


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Apr 4, 2009)

hi!  NC25 here, with blue eyes...

basic neutral go to e/s:

woodwinked
satin taupe
vanilla 
wedge
cork
era
swiss chocolate
shroom
folie
tete-a-tint
quarry

colors i use most often - e/s

expensive pink
fig 1
sumptuous olive
coral (pro)

am also loving dear cupcake from sugarsweet

blush:
blushbaby
springsheen
gingerly

golden bronzer

lips:
viva glam II
twig
mocha
hug me
blankety

assorted lipgelees - i love love love these

also must have:
blacktrack and dip down fluidline
an msf for highlight - i'm loving refined from sugarsweet right now
fresco rose and rubenesque paintpots
baselight, untitled and bare canvas paints as bases
msf in medium
nw25 studio sculpt concealer for undereye circles

all i can think of for now
happy shopping!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyHarriet* 

 
_hi!  NC25 here, with blue eyes...

basic neutral go to e/s:

woodwinked
satin taupe
vanilla 
wedge
cork
era
swiss chocolate
shroom
folie
tete-a-tint
quarry

colors i use most often - e/s

expensive pink
fig 1
sumptuous olive
coral (pro)

am also loving dear cupcake from sugarsweet

blush:
blushbaby
springsheen
gingerly

golden bronzer

lips:
viva glam II
twig
mocha
hug me
blankety

assorted lipgelees - i love love love these

also must have:
blacktrack and dip down fluidline
an msf for highlight - i'm loving refined from sugarsweet right now
fresco rose and rubenesque paintpots
baselight, untitled and bare canvas paints as bases
msf in medium
nw25 studio sculpt concealer for undereye circles

all i can think of for now
happy shopping!_

 

Wow thanks sweety 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm super excited, even though my wallet wont be lol but Its about time I splurge!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 4, 2009)

I have medium tan skin and I love:
dollymix,peachtwist,sunbasque blush 
contour with blunt blush
gold deposit msf(perfect highlighter)
bronze,goldmine,romp,nylon,espresso,all that glitters shadows
tan,vanilla,melon,jardin aires pigments
pink lemonade,cthru lipglass
kinda sexy,gel,tanarama,lovelorn lipsticks
spice,stripdown,subculture,dervish lipliners


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_












_

 

lol ;p


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Coppertone* 

 
_I have medium tan skin and I love:
dollymix,peachtwist,sunbasque blush 
contour with blunt blush
gold deposit msf(perfect highlighter)
bronze,goldmine,romp,nylon,espresso,all that glitters shadows
tan,vanilla,melon,jardin aires pigments
pink lemonade,cthru lipglass
kinda sexy,gel,tanarama,lovelorn lipsticks
spice,stripdown,subculture,dervish lipliners_

 
Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 such nice people!


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 4, 2009)

I know this might sound stupid but what is MSF? lol


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 4, 2009)

MSF=Love!!  LOL...it's a mineralized skinfinish...can be used as blush or as highlight depending on the color and your tone.  I am NC25 and my favorite MSF is shimpagne, but that was LE so the closest I have found is soft and gentle..I like that a lot.  Also, if you can get  hold of a redhead MSF that great too!

Things I use often/love

eyes:
Orb
Nylon (fav highlight)
Expensive Pink
Retrospeck
Amber Lights
Quarry
Sable
Mulch
Haux
Tempting
Sumptuous Olive

Blush
Lilicent
Blooming
Pinch o peach
Warm Soul
Red and Blonde MSF's

Lips
VG V
Twig 
Spirit
Fanfare
Cosmo

Fluidlines
Blacktrack
Dipdown

That's all I can think of right now.  Have fun shopping!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaVixxen* 

 
_I know this might sound stupid but what is MSF? lol_

 
See me and my NC45 self could have answered that....ugghhhh boycotting me...ok i'm out...But i'll be back!!!


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_See me and my NC45 self could have answered that....ugghhhh boycotting me...ok i'm out...But i'll be back!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 seriously, you crack me up!!!


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm NC30, brown eyes, brown hair

Eye Shadows
Neutrals: Ricepaper, sable, satin taupe, carbon, shroom, wedge
Color: Electric eel, humid, deep truth, beautiful iris, parfait amour

Blushes
Tippy, Eversun, Sunbasque, Pink Swoon, Stark Naked, Harmony (contour)

Bronzers
So Ceylon MSF
Global glow MSF
Too Faced Beach Bunny bronzer

Lip liner
Pink treat
Oak
Dervish

Lipstick/lipglass
Blankety, Angel, Lovelorn, Shy Girl, Underage, Boy Bait, Love nectar, Prr


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_See me and my NC45 self could have answered that....ugghhhh boycotting me...ok i'm out...But i'll be back!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

aww me sowwie tish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I was NC45!


----------



## VintageAqua (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaVixxen* 

 
_





 im so excited thanks love! I really appreciate it! I also have the same problem you do my skin undertone is neutral. I use NC and NW depending on the weather. Right now im using NC30 because I came from vacation recently but before then I was using NC25. I like both natural and colorful colors. It all depends on my mood i guess ;p If you have any more suggestions let me know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, I'm the same way. I love mixing it up. Lately I've been wearing gold/bronzey eyes with a bit of a brighter lip. Lucky you, I aspire to be NC30 again haha. If you're feeling bold, you should try Show Orchid (Pro) that just came out with Color Ready. It's a bright pink with blue undertones and I think it would look beautiful with a tan. 

HTH!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes Show Orchid looks great with a Tan........I'm back!!!


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yes Show Orchid looks great with a Tan........I'm back!!!_

 




















:  stars:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



YEAH!!!!  You're always welcome


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Apr 5, 2009)

hey vixxen...don't forget to let us know what you ended up getting!


----------



## PinkPearl (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello!
I'm an NC 30ish and here's what I like:
EYESHADOWS (im trying to list colors that arent LE/DC..)
MUFE #92 shadow!! Its a must have for ANY skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ricepaper, saddle, espresso, carbon, shimmermoss, freshwater, parfait amour, humid, hepcat, gorgeous gold, electra.

BLUSHES
peachykeen (a must have!), dainty, gentle, dollymix, sincere

BRONZER
refined golden

HIGHTLIGHT
Lightscapade MSF --> Mineralize skin finish (but this LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) OR you can use moon river that just came out with grand duo, its awesome too!

CONTOUR
emote blush, shadester sculpting powder (PRO product)

LIP LINER
pink treat cremestick liner, sublime culture

LIPGLOSSES
love nectar, little vi, underage, nice kitty, pink grapefruit

LIPSTICKS
freckletone, bare slimshine, pink nouveau, Viva Glam VI SE, funshine slimshine, plumful, lovelorn

Hope that helps!! And I hope that doesnt break the bank tooo much


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 6, 2009)

I can wear both NC30 and NW25 and I'm neutral toned leaning towards cool most of the year. I have dark brown hair and honey coloured eyes.

*Eyes*
I really can wear any eyeshadow colour. I personally prefer blues, greens and purples so I love: Freshwater, Tilt, Deep Truth, Aquadisiac, Humid, Poison Pen, Stars n' Rockets

*Blushes*
Anything that isn't too orange usually looks good. From MAC I like Dollymix and Peaches (most of my blushes are LE). But I prefer Nars blushes over MAC's: Deep Throat (my everyday blush) and Sin.

*Lips*
All pale pinks and blue based hot pinks and reds. I have a lot of difficulties with coral and orange unfortunately. Here are some of my favourite lipsticks (again only listing the perm products):
Girl About Town
UP the Amp
Hue
Blankety
Please Me


----------



## anshu7 (Apr 9, 2009)

blushes:
pinkswoon
pinch o peach
ladyblush
lilicent
dainty
nars deep throat
stila cc petunia
bb shimmer brick bronze
emote/ sculpt to contour
eyeshadows:
mac blondes gold, tan, mauvement pigment
mac era
stila wheat
stila cloud
lipsticks:
mac cosmo
mac lustering
mac vgv
glosses:
revon super lusturous lipgloss in nude lustre and glossy rose


----------



## anshu7 (Apr 9, 2009)

i cant believe i forgot these! adding:
Bobbi Brown pot rouge pink raspberry
Stila cc petunia


----------



## LaVixxen (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyHarriet* 

 
_hey vixxen...don't forget to let us know what you ended up getting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I will make a forum tomorrow showing all I got..

My fiance was a tad heated I spent almost $1000.00 dollars but ahh well I need new makeup anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its been forever since I went shopping.


----------



## CosmePro (Apr 22, 2009)

Sooooooo.....what did you get????  Inquiring minds and all...


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 22, 2009)

yeah the forbidden NC45 wants to know to


----------



## Aleonushka (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi ^-^ I think I'm also neutral, as I can wear  NC20/NW20 (in winter) - NC25/NW25,  and have black hair and brown eyes.
  	I recently started wearing lipstick (so much time wasted T-T) , which I pair with very natural eye makeup,  and have gotten the most compliments with these:

  	RED
  	Lady Danger
  	Strut Your Stuff
  	Russian Red
  	Lady Bug

  	PINK
  	Pink Nouveau
  	Pink Poodle Lipglass
  	Lickable

  	PURPLES
  	Up-The-Amp

  	CORALS
  	Crosswires
  	Cindy Lipglass

  	Now I'd like to try a pale pink lip so any suggestions will be welcome ^-^ !


----------



## tilly23 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi ladies, I just thought i'd bump this thread, as I'm a NW25 who is looking for some help!

  	I'm looking to buy three NARS blushes, but i cannot chose which ones would be best... I've been concidering two in particular which is mata mari and luster, however there are a few things going through my mind right now. one is that mata hari has two very close sisters in Angelika and Desire so I'm unsure which one out of the three to get, with luster I believe I might have a blush that is very similar in Warm Soul by MAC which is a MSF, also I hear Madly is a very close dupe for both aswell by NARS, could any one help with any of this stuff?

  	I'm also still very much trying to deliberate the last blush I'm getting... I was comtemplating Oasis, Dolce Vita, Sin or Doceur.... any advice/help would be appreciated SO much 

  	Thanks guys!! xoxo


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 13, 2011)

^^^ I just replied to u in the other thread u started


----------



## Moonchime (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm NW25 and my favorite MAC lipsticks are:

  	Pink Nouveau
  	Lustering
  	VG Nicki 
  	VG Lady Gaga--the first one.
  	Candy Yum-Yum
  	Girl About Town
  	Russian Red

  	My Fave lipglasses are:

  	Prrr
  	Viva Glam VI
  	Lovechild
  	Oversexed


----------



## alyxo (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm a NC30, brown eyes, brown hair.

  	Eyeshadows:
	- Brown Script
  	- Soft Brown
  	- Satin Taupe
  	- Mulch
  	- Shadowy Lady
  	- Patina
  	- Cranberry
  	- Coppering
  	- Sketch
  	- Trax
  	- Club
  	- Motif
  	- Ricepaper

	Blushes/Bronzer:
	- Gingerly
  	- Peaches
  	- Pink Swoon
  	- Cheek & Cheerful (LE)
  	- Solar Ray (LE)

	Highlight/Contour:
	- Soft and Gentle
  	- Gold Deposit
  	(My bronzer and contour are not MAC)

	Lipliner:
  	- Hover
  	- Stripdown
  	- Magenta
  	- Burgundy


	Lipsticks:
  	- Brave
  	- Cherish
  	- Blankety
  	- Honey Love
  	- Shy Girl
  	- Kinda Sexy (PRO)
  	- Salute (LE)
  	- Please Me
  	- Syrup
  	- Viva Nicki (Coral one, I don't know if this is still available)
  	- Coral Bliss
  	- Creme Cup/Angel (Very similar lipsticks)
  	- Saint Germain
  	- Pink Nouveau
  	- Night Blooming (Don't know if it's still available)
  	- Candy Yum Yum
  	- Show Orchid
  	- Playtime
  	- Up The Amp
  	- Rebel
  	- Lady Danger
  	- Ruby Woo
  	- Diva

  	Lipglosses:
  	- Floraboundance
  	- Prrr
  	- Nymphette
  	- Spite
  	- Riviera Life (LE)
  	- Famously Fab (LE)

  	Sorry, my list is long. Clearly, I'm high maintenance lol.


----------



## Moonchime (Dec 26, 2013)

*I recently purchased Viva Glam V lipstick--and it is definitely a MLBB lipcolor. I have used it exclusively throughout this entire month--and I have received many compliments. It's so easy to wear and doesn't bleed or feather. It is just an overall great color for my NW25 complexion. *


----------

